
Ask HN: Good WordPress themes for dev blog? - GeneralMaximus
Hi HN!<p>In the last couple years I&#x27;ve played with several blogging platforms--hand rolled, Jekyll, Medium, Ghost, WordPress--and found that WordPress is the one I enjoy using the most. Strange, I know, but it is what it is.<p>Problem is, I haven&#x27;t been able to find too many themes that work well for a developer blog. Most of the official themes, as well as ones on third-party marketplaces, seem to be geared towards either magazine-style websites or image-heavy portfolios.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a theme with a simple sticky sidebar&#x2F;top bar for navigation, and a stripped-down reading experience. The focus should be good typography and readability.<p>I get a lot of consulting work from my blog, so I&#x27;m willing to pay for this. In fact, I&#x27;ve been talking to some programmer friends and some of them have offered to pitch in cash to get an actual designer to build this from scratch.<p>Before I go down that route, though, I&#x27;d like to know if I can buy something off the shelf that&#x27;s suitable for a dev blog. Do you guys know of something?
======
shouldbworking
My clients mostly liked Avada. It's easy to deal with mainly. Still requires a
bunch of CSS hackery to get things setup how you want but that's pretty much
just how WordPress is.

I recommend statically generating the site from the WP code and using pure
HTML if it's just a straight blog. No worries about the constant WP security
holes and terrible performance then :) .

I'm of the clan that believes a website is your office nowadays though, so if
your forte is tech consulting I would advise you to do it custom and throw
some little personal touches in there.

If you think WordPress will work I highly recommend the managed services
Flywheel and WPEngine. They main dealing with the BS parts of WP easier.

------
illuminea
I recommend going for a theme that doesn't have a ton of bells and whistles
that you probably won't end up using. The default WordPress themes are simple
and could possibly suit your needs. In particular, check out Twenty Fifteen:
[https://wordpress.org/themes/twentyfifteen/](https://wordpress.org/themes/twentyfifteen/).

